# Trick Trax



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone on here have a manual for a Trick Trax drag strip timer?

Thanks
Tom M.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I do. PM me. I'll have to find it.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

alpink said:


> I do. PM me. I'll have to find it.


Thanks alpink pm sent.


----------

